# I didn't believe his lies.



## zaw

Hi,

"lies" is שקרין shekarin, but how would you say "his lies"? shikrav or shakrav or shukrav?

I want to say: I didn't believe his lies.

לא האמנתי לשקריו Lo hemanti le...?

Toda raba


----------



## Abaye

לִשְׁקָרָיו


----------



## utopia

שֶׁקֶר - שְׁקָרִים


----------



## Ali Smith

But isn't this word originally a qitl-base noun? I mean שִׁקְר, just like סִפְר.


----------



## Drink

Ali Smith said:


> But isn't this word originally a qitl-base noun? I mean שִׁקְר, just like סִפְר.


What does that have to do with any of the forms discussed in this thread?


----------



## Ali Smith

Because the construct plural form will depend on it, like sifrey ha-yeled. Right?


----------



## Drink

Ali Smith said:


> Because the construct plural form will depend on it, like sifrey ha-yeled. Right?


Yes, but this form does not appear anywhere in this discussion.

books: s'farim
his books: s'farav


----------



## k8an

לא האמנתי לשקרים שלו.
Lo he'emanti lshkarim shelo.

This is the most common spoken form in Modern Hebrew.

If you want to be formal and use "shkarav" instead of "shkarim shelo", you could say:

לא האמנתי לשקריו
Lo he'emanti lshkarav

The meaning is the same, but the first sentence is more common in regular conversational Hebrew. The second would sound quite formal in a normal conversation. It's less unusual in written language, which by nature is often more formal.


----------



## Essex1

k8an said:


> לא האמנתי לשקרים שלו.
> Lo he'emanti lshkarim shelo.
> 
> This is the most common spoken form in Modern Hebrew.
> 
> If you want to be formal and use "shkarav" instead of "shkarim shelo", you could say:
> 
> לא האמנתי לשקריו
> Lo he'emanti lshkarav
> 
> The meaning is the same, but the first sentence is more common in regular conversational Hebrew. The second would sound quite formal in a normal conversation. It's less unusual in written language, which by nature is often more formal.


I do not understand why it's not pronounced "Lo he'emanti lashkarim shelo" / I do understand why it's pronounced "Lo he'emanti lshkarav"


----------



## Abaye

Essex1 said:


> I do not understand why it's not pronounced "Lo he'emanti lashkarim shelo" / I do understand why it's pronounced "Lo he'emanti lshkarav"


_Lo he'emanti l*a*shkarim shelo _is good and the most probable spoken Hebrew version.
_Lo he'emanti l*i*shkarav_ is excellent Hebrew.
_Lo he'ementi l*e*shkarav_ is an alternative in modern Hebrew, although language teachers will send you to the previous option.

_Lshkarav_ is nearly unpronounceable by Hebrew speakers.


----------



## k8an

Abaye said:


> _Lo he'emanti l*a*shkarim shelo _is good and the most probable spoken Hebrew version.
> _Lo he'emanti l*i*shkarav_ is excellent Hebrew.
> _Lo he'ementi l*e*shkarav_ is an alternative in modern Hebrew, although language teachers will send you to the previous option.
> 
> _Lshkarav_ is nearly unpronounceable by Hebrew speakers.



Sincere apologies - for some reason I didn't even think of writing in the vowel when I transcribed that into the Latin script, apparently.

Do you mind elaborating on l*e*shkarav? I feel like that's the one I might pronounce if I were speaking naturally, but I'd instinctively feel that I should be saying l*i*shkarav.



Essex1 said:


> I do not understand why it's not pronounced "Lo he'emanti lashkarim shelo" / I do understand why it's pronounced "Lo he'emanti lshkarav"



I didn't mean to omit the vowel - my apologies.


----------



## Abaye

k8an said:


> Do you mind elaborating on l*e*shkarav? I feel like that's the one I might pronounce if I were speaking naturally, but I'd instinctively feel that I should be saying l*i*shkarav.


In modern Hebrew there's a tendency to unify the pronunciation of מש"ה וכל"ב letters (ש excluded) prepending a word.
Li- before schwa becomes le-, u- before schwa becomes ve-, he- before unaccented ה becomes ha-, etc.


----------

